# I passed the Electrical CBT EIT Exam



## JohnEIT

Hi guys, i'm new here. Im just too excited i just passed my CBT eit exam, i took the electrical discipine last week and got my result within 5 days including weekdays. Failed 3 times in the past, felt down couple of times too. CBT exam was much easier i would say compare to paper and pencil exam days where the morning portion would included other disciplines, Mechancial and Chemistry were the #1 killer for me, glad it is over now, what a sense of relief. I'm awaiting for my EIT certificate to come.

Don't give up for those who failed, you can do it. Use the search function to your advantage when you need to solve a problem, thats what i like about the cbt exam, you can serach anything and takes to the formula, and you have the clock managment you would know exactly how much time you have right in front of the screen. Most of the questions are just finding the right formulas and use the calculator.

Enough of me, if you have any questions regarding about the new cbt exam feel free to leave a msg below. Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## shohel01148

Hi,

I've already failed twice in the past with the old version, thinking of taking CBT other decipline in JULY. I have civil engineering background. Please give me some suggesstions about the exam and study. I've the Lindenburg 2nd edition &amp; Barron's FE preparation guide. what else do i need more? Feeling hopeless so much. Help me please.


----------



## ELove

Hey John,

Congratulations on passing the exam! I'm new here too, about to take the Electrical FE Exam less than 2 weeks from now and have a few questions.

Did you happen to take the NCEES Electrical practice exam before taking the real thing? If so, do you think the two were comparable in difficulty?

Also, were the exam questions grouped by topic, or in random? Did the two parts of the exam divide the type of (or difficulty of) the questions given?

Thanks a lot for any info you can provide.

- E


----------



## JohnEIT

shohel01148 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've already failed twice in the past with the old version, thinking of taking CBT other decipline in JULY. I have civil engineering background. Please give me some suggesstions about the exam and study. I've the Lindenburg 2nd edition &amp; Barron's FE preparation guide. what else do i need more? Feeling hopeless so much. Help me please.




shoehel01148, I felt the same way when i failed couple of times. I did the same thing went crazy through every problems on Landuberg manual and still failed. I changed my strategy relax and study smart but not hard, you should try to make sense out of of the problem when solving it, try to understand the concepts that's the key. Get familiar with the reference handbook, try problems that related to those equations, you should be fine. Let say you are good at civil materials and feeling confident, spend more times on other subjects like math, probability, econmics, they ask you basic questions you must do good in these areas, they are basiclly freebies. Good luck.



ELove said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Congratulations on passing the exam! I'm new here too, about to take the Electrical FE Exam less than 2 weeks from now and have a few questions.
> 
> Did you happen to take the NCEES Electrical practice exam before taking the real thing? If so, do you think the two were comparable in difficulty?
> 
> Also, were the exam questions grouped by topic, or in random? Did the two parts of the exam divide the type of (or difficulty of) the questions given?
> 
> Thanks a lot for any info you can provide.
> 
> - E




Thanks ELove, i did tried the ncees electrical exam questions, it was harder than actual exam,

They were grouped in specified orders no randomn questions. I would say they were the same levels morning and afternoon questions in terms of difficulites, but afternoon they ask all areas of electrical questions. Good luck.


----------



## Road Guy

congrats!


----------



## ELove

Thanks for the pointers John. I just found out I passed the Electrical FE exam today as well! I definitely agree that being able to search the reference Handbook made the exam a lot easier. The topics were grouped just as you said, and I'm so glad I didn't have to worry about Statics, Dynamics, etc. as the discipline-specific format made it a lot easier to focus on the Electrical Engineering topics I was already comfortable with.

If anyone out there is having trouble with any particular subject(s), no matter which exam they are taking, I would definitely recommend getting the Schaum's Outline for that (those) topic(s). Those books make the subject matter way easier to understand than my professors could. And they have good practice problems which will make the exam problems easier to solve in my opinion.

Good Luck to all of those taking the exam in the future!


----------



## ruskyline

shohel01148 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've already failed twice in the past with the old version, thinking of taking CBT other decipline in JULY. I have civil engineering background. Please give me some suggesstions about the exam and study. I've the Lindenburg 2nd edition &amp; Barron's FE preparation guide. what else do i need more? Feeling hopeless so much. Help me please.


Hi shohel01148,

I know how you feel, I took the FE Civil yesterday and I don't feel too good about it. I definitely made some stupid mistakes, I remember spending like 5-7 mins on a few problems that I KNEW how to solve but for some reason I wasn't getting any of the answers... I also took this exam in October 13 and failes it. I HIGHLY encourage you to get the "Civil Discipline- Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam"3rd ed. It's a little pricy for this size of book but I saw many similar problems on yesterday's exam in this book...

Best of luck, we both cam pass this shit


----------



## khundmir

Hi! Congrats to you on passing the exam. It must be a relief!

I am pursuing my MS in EE with specialization in Power. I will be taking my FE exam in the month of October 2014 and was hoping to get some guidance. I am having difficulty finding the material to study for the exam. I am currently solving problems from the Lindeburg FERM but will be very glad if anyone suggests a source to study for the Electrical part of the exam. I face difficulty solving problems in communications and computers. If proper study material is available, I am confident that I will be able to clear the exam.

I still have decent amount of time and was hoping if anyone can suggest me a proper way to prepare for my exam. This will be my first attempt and I really want it to be my last. 

I highly appreciate any help or advice in this regard.


----------



## TucsonT

Congrats on passing the exam.

I'm looking to take the EIT exam soon and would like to get input on study material. It seems that the big books out there are poorly reviewed. Shaum's Outlines seem to be the most well liked books when studying for this (the electrical) exam. Which ones would you recommend? Did you find the outlines to be sufficient when reviewing the subjects? For example, does the outline go over 2-port theory?

Anyway, any help you can provide would be helpful. I've got so many textbooks in my bookshelf and feel a little sick at the thought of reviewing everything in those books again... there is so much to read/solve.

Thanks,

T


----------



## eksor_PE

TucsonT said:


> Congrats on passing the exam.
> 
> I'm looking to take the EIT exam soon and would like to get input on study material. It seems that the big books out there are poorly reviewed. Shaum's Outlines seem to be the most well liked books when studying for this (the electrical) exam. Which ones would you recommend? Did you find the outlines to be sufficient when reviewing the subjects? For example, does the outline go over 2-port theory?
> 
> Anyway, any help you can provide would be helpful. I've got so many textbooks in my bookshelf and feel a little sick at the thought of reviewing everything in those books again... there is so much to read/solve.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> T




I passed my EIT last October 2012 when it was paper-based. I was a year off from school when I took the exam and didn't study well as I would like to but passed on the first try. In terms of study materials, I would highly suggest to follow the exam outlines/guidelines that NCEES provided online. Make sure that you know at least 80% of each criteria provided. Buy the practice exam that NCEES offer online. Brush up on basic theory and design as the exam is not very complicated like you would regularly see on midterm or final exams in a university/college level.


----------



## ELove

khundmir said:


> Hi! Congrats to you on passing the exam. It must be a relief!
> 
> I am pursuing my MS in EE with specialization in Power. I will be taking my FE exam in the month of October 2014 and was hoping to get some guidance. I am having difficulty finding the material to study for the exam. I am currently solving problems from the Lindeburg FERM but will be very glad if anyone suggests a source to study for the Electrical part of the exam. I face difficulty solving problems in communications and computers. If proper study material is available, I am confident that I will be able to clear the exam.
> 
> I still have decent amount of time and was hoping if anyone can suggest me a proper way to prepare for my exam. This will be my first attempt and I really want it to be my last.
> 
> I highly appreciate any help or advice in this regard.




I purchased the Kaplan EE Review book for the FE Exam. The book does have a decent amount of errors and is missing some information on some topics. However, it has a lot of practice problems that are valuable in understanding (provided it doesn't have an error in the problem or solution). I found that that the sections on Signal Processing, Control Systems and Digital Systems were the main culprits of lack of information and errors. I purchased Schaum's Outline of Digital Principles and Schaum's Outline of Feedback and Control Systems to compensate. I fully recommend the Schaum's Outline of any topic you want a more thorough understanding of.

The key to taking the exam is doing as many practice problems you can get your hands on. I found practice problems in (listed in no particular order):

1. Lindeburg FERM

2. Kaplan EE Review for FE Exam

3. Schaum's Outlines

4. Electrical Discipline-Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam (Pure practice problems, 2 practice exams, no review material. But it definitely got me into test mode).

5. NCEES EE Discipline-Specific FE Practice Exam (Definitely purchase this. It gives you an idea of how the exam and problems are structured).

6. Google. I searched specific topics and found reviews and practice problems from university classes.

Good Luck!

-E


----------



## JoeyPinoy

Has anyone tried the electronic-based practice CBT offered by NCEES?


----------



## Kovz

Congratulations to those who passed! I know the feeling, it took me 4 times as well.

I just posted in another thread, but my study materials consisted of the following:

Lindeburg PPI FE Review Manual

PPI Electrical - Discipline-Specific Review for the FE/EIT

PPI FE Exam Review - Electrical and Computer Engineering

Along with some internet research and youtube videos from Raiya Energy

I would suggest purchasing the NCEES practice problems. I did not buy them, but I think they are worth the $40+ shipping.

I felt the study materials were lacking a lot of information, but they ultimately helped me pass, so I can't knock them too much.



JoeyPinoy said:


> Has anyone tried the electronic-based practice CBT offered by NCEES?


There is not an electronic-based practice. It is all electrical and computer engineering in one package. I would highly recommend it though. Some of the problems are worked out on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/user/raiyaenergy/playlists


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Kovz said:


> JoeyPinoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the electronic-based practice CBT offered by NCEES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not an electronic-based practice. It is all electrical and computer engineering in one package. I would highly recommend it though. Some of the problems are worked out on YouTube.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/raiyaenergy/playlists
Click to expand...



ncees is now only selling computer practice exams for FE https://account.ncees.org/exam-prep/store/category/FE........


----------



## noshik2012

[SIZE=11.5pt]Hi all,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]I just passed the FE CBT Electrical exam. I’m posting here because I got a lot of useful info from engineeringboard.com[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]I took the test immediately after graduating from NJIT and that really helped. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]I spend around 5-6 weeks studying for the FE exam, around 6 hours, 5 days weekly.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt] The test itself is 6 hours (25 minutes at the beginning is tutorial on how to use the use interface during the exam). The test is two parts; first part (53 questions for me) is the general stuff which is basically all the subjects but in moderate questions with little difficulty.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]The second part (57 questions) is more concentrated on Electrical and Computer subjects, in this part you have to know your stuff. For the Electrical power part I did ok (because that was my concentration) and even for the stuff I didn’t know I made an intelligent guess. As for the Computer stuff I didn’t know that because I took these things 3-4 years ago so I just simply guessed whatever. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt] I passed the test because I did good in the first part, I might have made 6-8 mistakes only. As for the second I really didn’t do good at all.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]How I studied:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]1) Michael R. Lindeburg’s FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the Fundamentals of Engineering Exam[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]Even after NCEES changed the test format, it’s still very useful because it reviews the first part of the exam completely with explanation and examples.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]2) Along with Lindeburg’s, I downloaded the NCEES reference manual and studied from it too.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]3) I bought a practice test from NCEES for $50. It’s really worth the money because it give an idea of how the question are, especially for the first part.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]4) There are subjects that are not covered in any of the above, for those you have to go to your classes notes, textbooks and the internet.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]Now there are things I must emphasis on:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]a) Time, time and time. The test is 5h 25m for 110 questions, that about 2.9 minutes per question but there are question that are really hard (especially in part 2) . So make sure that you finish part one in maximum 2h or a little bit more so you can leave you much more time for part 2. There is a 25 break between the two parts but it’s useless because they don’t allow you to open your notes, just bathroom and drinks.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]2) know how to use your calculator (mine was TI 36X-Pro). Know how to use the calculator fast because it will save you allot of times especially during math matrices, vector and such.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]3) Know the NCESS reference pertaining to Electrical/Computer test inside out. Yes there is a search/find feature during the exam, but knowing where are the subject are will also save you allot of time.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]4) I passed the test because I did very well in the first part. So you have to ace the first part with few mistakes. The second part is just you and your intelligence/luck.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]This all I can remember for now. Let me know if you have any more questions.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]Good luck [/SIZE]


----------



## knight1fox3

Good synopsis of the exam, thanks for posting. And congrats on passing. :thumbs:


----------



## TWJ PE

I just found out I passed the FE Electrical and Computer exam - super excited!

Figured I'd share my experience as reading everyone's experience on here helped me leading up to exam day.

Studying:

1) School of PE - in my opinion, great refresher courses.

2) NCEES reference manual - I used it throughout all the courses School of PE offered.

3) Practice problems - In addition to School of PE's problems, I searched the internet to find as many practice problems as I could. You can't work enough.

4) NCEES FE Electrical and Computer Practice exam - pay the $50 bucks. I took it a week before my exam date to see what I needed to focus on. I thought it was great practice to see how the questions would be formatted.

5) I used the Casio FX-115ES Plus calculator. Use it to your full advantage - it will save you time. I trained with my calculator throughout all the courses and practice problems.

Exam Day:

1) Try to get a plenty of sleep before your test. Honestly, I tried, but I didn't sleep hardly at all.

2) Pack a light snack for your break. I packed (and by I, I mean my better half  ) light things (nuts, power bars, etc.) and a drink.

3) Use the manual (there's a search function) and your calculator! Training with both of these tools will save you time during the exam which is critical.

4) Manage your time - it's in the upper right hand corner of the screen. I believe for me I was offered a break after 56 questions.

5) Get as many scratch pad binders as they will give to you. I didn't do this and it was a little frustrating to have to keep requesting more and wasting time.

6) After the exam, relax. I know it's easier said than done because when I left I thought it was doomsday. I'd go back and forth on the things I knew I nailed. Then I'd focus on things I wasn't sure on and thought the world was coming to an end. Just relax.

Took the exam on 8/25. Results posted 9/3. The results were posted sometime between 9am-10am CT; I received an e-mail notification stating the results were posted around 10am CT.

That's all I remember. If you have questions, I'll try to answer them.

Good luck!


----------



## nady

I'm a foreign engineering graduate.I graduated from school in 2000.It was a very ardous task to go back and relearn everything I learned in engineering 14 years back.I started small steps one at a time.I started my review in May this year.I first started in Mathematics.Spent three months doing nothing but math (from algebra to differential equations).I excluded laplace transform &amp; fourier analysis from my review.The last three months from August to October ,I studied Circuits,Power,Controls,Electronics,Communications and Computers.I bought two sample exams: NCEES FE Other Sample Exam and the FE Electrical &amp; Computer Sample Exam.I did this for the mathematics,probabilities/statistics and the ethics portion of the exam.As for Circuits,Power,Controls,Electronics,Communications and Computers portion,I searched the internet for anything about FE exam and did almost anything I found there.I did all the electrical topics in Lindeburg Rapid preparation manual.I also bought Kaplan FE Electrical Preparation Manual.However I found that their sample problems are too hard and I had gut feelings that those kind of problems will not appear in the FE exam.I did some of their topics example problems though and i think it helped a little bit in my preparation.

I spent almost 4 hours a day on weekdays and at least 6 hours on weekends solving every problems that were in the books.

I spent a good deal of familiarizing the FE Reference manual to the point of almost knowing it by heart.

Every problem I worked on I always used the FE Reference manual.

Doing all the above , I did a also pray a lot to God to give me the necessary strength and knowledge to continue my review.Praying was the real thing that sustained me all those 6 months that I worked on my FE review.

In October 16,2014 , I took the FE CBT Electrical &amp; Computer Exam.

Today,October 22,2014 I received an email from NCEES that I passed the FE Exam.

Praise and Glory to God.


----------



## ruskyline

Congrats to everyone who passed 

tomorrow I'll be taking the FE Civil exam for the third time... Yeap... I'm kinda scared what if I don't pass. I studied my behind off this time and I KNOW I CAN PASS.. It's just I get nervous... Any tips guys and gals?? I'm thinking about finishing up the first part in 1 hr and 45 mins and give the rest to the second portion.. what do you guys think??


----------



## slipperyswooper

Thank you everyone, this is a very helpful thread. I have one question: How do I figure out what model calculator I am using for the test? I believe I read soemwhere that it is administered through the computer (clicking the screen). Someone mentioned a specific model number, but I am not sure if you guys are refering to actually bringing in a calculator or working with a digital calculator. Any help is greatly appreciated, good luck to everyone studying, and congratulations to all those who have passed!


----------



## slipperyswooper

nevermind I found the policy in the NCEES Examinee Guide here: http://ncees.org/exams/cbt/examinee-guide/

exact calculator policy is here: http://ncees.org/exams/calculator-policy/

Few different Casio calculators and a few Texas Instruments. I imagine they are probably all models with very limited storage capabilities. Sorry to clutter up the thread, been reviewing for FE, stumbled upon this board and got a bit excited.


----------



## ErikPazos

Hi guys, 

I am taking the EIT for the third time now in May. The previous times I took the hard paper version and I took the general version of it. Now, I am preparing to take the electrical version since that was my major. I took the Test Masters course but a lot of the material it was new to me and it made the test harder. Right now I am going by the  FE Electrical and Computer Review Manual by Michael R Lindeburg. Although the book is good I feel like I am not moving fast enough nor getting enough practice in all of the areas covered. I am thinking in taking one of those online courses by School of PE. Has anyone take them, and were they of help? If not, where were you guys able to find practice problems. Please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## lador

I just completed the online course by school of PE for FE Electrical and Computer, it was helpful and will be writing my test in April 2016.


----------



## ErikPazos

Thanks Lador. I saw a demo of their review online and it wasnt bad. I am going to get it along with the problems with PPI. Best of luck to you on April! Let me know how it goes afterwards pls.


----------



## JQ Bangash

Hello John EIT - Congratulations !!!

I am planning on taking the FE Exam. Started researching and found your post.

I graduated in 2006 as Electrical Engineer and now planning for FE and then PE. Need some guidance on course material/books to follow, any advise that will help me? Also I am living abroad. Lost at the moment completely.

Please advise

Kind Regards,

JQ


----------



## TWJ PE

What do you do in your day-to-day job?

I would suggest a review course for both the FE and PE.

After being out of school for 5 years in 2014, I took School of PE's OnDemand review course for FE and passed.

2015 was a crazy work year so I wasn't able to do anything.

In Janurary 2016, I took School of PE's OnDemand review course for PE and just passed the April 2016 exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

TWJ PE said:


> passed the April 2016 exam


@TWJ PE, it feels good to say that doesn't it?


----------



## TWJ PE

matt267 PE said:


> @TWJ PE, it feels good to say that doesn't it?


It most certainly does!


----------

